# History is made....8 second R35 GTR!!!



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

To follow in the footsteps of its older brothers the GTR has done an 8 second Quarter mile, however alot more streetable, id like to see how much interiour etc is left in it!!!

DRAGONPERFORMANCE.CO.UK/GTR – News: History Made as the GTR Storms into the 8′s


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

:clap:

AMS build some awesome cars!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyone know what is the skyline record quarter?

I just wondered how far off this car was and how it compares in terms of comforts.

For example, that gtr doesn't look like it is running drag strip only wheels and tyres, it looks like it could still corner with the best of them, which most proper drag cars don't.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

World record is 7.56 at 190mph. Don't quote me on mph tho. So r35 is still light years away.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

rb30r34 said:


> World record is 7.56 at 190mph. Don't quote me on mph tho. So r35 is still light years away.


ye but your comparing a 1650kg R35 street car vs a 1000kg purpose drag machine

but yes heat treatments is top of the table. hks 7.61 @ 180 still impressive back since 2001


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

rb30r34 said:


> World record is 7.56 at 190mph. Don't quote me on mph tho. So r35 is still light years away.


They are ahead of the previous skylines! It looks close to a road car running a high 8!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> ye but your comparing a 1650kg R35 street car vs a 1000kg purpose drag machine
> 
> but yes heat treatments is top of the table. hks 7.61 @ 180 still impressive back since 2001


Its 1300kg. I was simply answering the mans question. It will be a long time and maybe never that an r35 gets that quick. I would like to see a vq38 make 1600hp at the hubs.....


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> ye but your comparing a 1650kg R35 street car vs a 1000kg purpose drag machine
> 
> but yes heat treatments is top of the table. hks 7.61 @ 180 still impressive back since 2001


[RH9 GTR] down this way cracked an 8.9 full interior + cage, it's even used to deliver pizzas :thumbsup:
That was over a year ago, wonder what it's done lately? NXTIME? GTR-Glenn?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Hmmm. That's an interesting set of stats.

60 foot 1.668 (dog slow)
330ft 4.166 (forget to change gear?)
1/8th mile 6.042 (ah, the jet engine is kicking in)
1/8 mph 132.74 (based on this speed)
1000ft 7.634 (afterburner has lit up)
1/4 8.975 (an 8.9 on the back of a low 10 60foot, it is truly impressive in the second 1/8)
1/4 mph 169.49 (near 170mph, that's more like a low 8 trap speed?)

That is for sure one wierd car. If they could get it off the line and a decent first 330 it would do serious, serious times.

What's your opinion RobRIPS?

DaveG


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Fiend!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Nearly as quick as a TTRS!



Great result guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

shattering!!!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Trev said:


> Nearly as quick as a TTRS!
> 
> 
> 
> Great result guys! :thumbsup:


HAHA


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Us uk guys need to raise our game
Big pat on the back to AMS
Kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> Us uk guys need to raise our game
> Big pat on the back to AMS
> Kk


I'm sure we will


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

kevan kemp said:


> Us uk guys need to raise our game
> Big pat on the back to AMS
> Kk


Cant wait to hear about it!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

ATCO said:


> 60 foot 1.668 (dog slow)
> 330ft 4.166 (forget to change gear?)
> 1/8 mph 132.74 (based on this speed)
> 1/4 mph 169.49 (near 170mph, that's more like a low 8 trap speed?)
> That is for sure one wierd car. If they could get it off the line and a decent first 330 it would do serious, serious times.


Its an R35. Getting the trans to work, getting it to get the power down is the issue. If it was on a slick, and running some 1.4's or quicker, it would be pretty quick. But its not, and its not.

The car is making pretty good power based on 3800 lbs with driver, and 169 mph, no matter how you count your dyno/rolling road. 

The best 60 foot I have seen so far out of an R35 was with stock turbos, and running 10.0 flat in the quarter was a 1.45. 

Anyone that has drag raced a 1/2 way serious all wheel drive car, knows they can be tricky to get to hook. And if they don't hook, they want to take a fairly long path down the quarter mile.


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Small tubs are easy to hook

Big ones. Suffer from later spool

Our task is to pick the right comb

Dosnt matter what terminal

8.98 Is the new target

Male no mistake. Were gone a give it our best shot very soon

Kk


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

kevan kemp said:


> 8.98 Is the new target
> 
> Male no mistake. Were gone a give it our best shot very soon
> 
> Kk


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

kevan kemp said:


> 8.98 Is the new target


I think it will go under this fairly soon. Switzer has just gone [email protected]

Switzer R1KX 1/4 Mile Drag Strip Results | 2009 Nissan GT-R

I think both the AMS car and Switzer car have some mid to high 8's in them. SPE has also been pretty quiet the last few weeks.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks quick, but whats it 30-130 times lol


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Looks quick, but whats it 30-130 times lol


Good question, the quickest car in the UK is an Evo 6 that does it in 5.84secs,

In the article listed this car is doing 60-130 in 3.34secs so I imagine probably at least a second quicker than that Evo time.

Wowzers:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

LEO-RS said:


> Good question, the quickest car in the UK is an Evo 6 that does it in 5.84secs,
> 
> In the article listed this car is doing 60-130 in 3.34secs so I imagine probably at least a second quicker than that Evo time.
> 
> Wowzers:thumbsup:


No!!

THe quickest car in the UK at "Vmax" was an Evo


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

MIKEGTR said:


> No!!
> 
> THe quickest car in the UK at "Vmax" was an Evo


It did 0mph - 132 mph in 6.0 seconds.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

***x202a;AMS ALPHA 12 Makes History - World's FIRST 8 Second R35 GT-R***x202c;‏ - YouTube






Watch some of the expressions on the guys faces when they go for a ride.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

tyndago said:


> ***x202a;AMS ALPHA 12 Makes History - World's FIRST 8 Second R35 GT-R***x202c;‏ - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.....Dear Santa, Ive been a very good boy!!!
shiiiiittteeee:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, that is a fairly sedate looking 8 second pass... most cars end up wrestling the track


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone, the car has a great deal more in it but we need to modify the launch control a bit and get to a stickier track.

Regarding the 30-130mph number, on our Video V-box the best run of that night was a 4.50 30-130mph with a second best of 4.51 seconds

Eric


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

That thing is a demon... I highly doubt the hulk will even stay in it's dust.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

That last shot leaving lines down the road is amazing...what a beast!


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

In light of Jurgen's experience, I wonder what the lifespan of this engine is expected to be. I also wonder what a 'buy it now' price would run, £40k?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

C7 JFW said:


> In light of Jurgen's experience, I wonder what the lifespan of this engine is expected to be. I also wonder what a 'buy it now' price would run, £40k?


Are you smoking crack?

£40k for the whole car??

Oh just realised, its August - Shouldn't you be down the beech or out for the day with your parents on a loverly day like today :thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Minimum 40k for the engine alone......


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Are you smoking crack?
> 
> £40k for the whole car??
> 
> Oh just realised, its August - Shouldn't you be down the beech or out for the day with your parents on a loverly day like today :thumbsup:


No 40k for the engine + what the price would be for the other required elements. Sorry I didn't specify clearly.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

C7 JFW said:


> No 40k for the engine + what the price would be for the other required elements. Sorry I didn't specify clearly.


Apologies for my rather scathing comments lol, stressful day at work!


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

All taken with a pinch of salt no problem, it's Friday.


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome effort.
Some competition will help push the times lower.
Brian


----------

